

More Dutch cities may join in ‘basic income’ experiment - pdaddyo
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2015/08/more-dutch-cities-may-join-in-basic-income-experiment/

======
Sumaso
It will be interesting to see where this experiment goes!

I don't think that the pure basic income track will work out very well, but
I'm curious to see the outcomes of a "system of incentives and rewards".

I think you definitely need to have an action -> reward structure. It's often
much more satisfying to have accomplished something rather than just been
giving it.

